

Rock-paper-scissors-lizard-spock - superberliner
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rock-paper-scissors-lizard-spock

======
mrleinad
How come is a link to an old wikipedia article so valuable and new? I call
shenanigans on this!

~~~
il
This is HN on Sundays....

